# Audi A4/S4 B6/B7: Alarm module location, removal and repair DIY



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

I've been working on a 2004 A4 Avant Ultrasport and doing some DIY videos. This one deals with disassembling the back hatch area and removal/repair of the alarm siren module. I know this is a common problem and I hope it can help someone out! 
Thanks for checking it out and let me know if you have any questions.



https://youtu.be/DEb4b5aSnO8


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

Quick update: 1 year later and the battery still works! Yes, I have other videos shot but I'm very slow at editing. I appreciate the comments and suggestions!


----------



## Hadams1515 (Jan 21, 2021)

Thank you for this, such a little but evident problem. I would still like to see the rest of the ultra sport videos as I had just picked up a b6 Avant as well after a poor owner.


----------

